# Java oder C++?



## Agent_Smith (3. Mrz 2008)

Ich habe mal eine Frage was ist besser für die Spiele-Programmierung???
Java oder C++??


----------



## Wildcard (3. Mrz 2008)

Das hängt von der Art des Spiels ab. Für das was du als Einzelperson leisten kannst, ist es egal, für den neusten state-of-the-art multi millionen dollar Shooter ist C/C++ durch die direktere Speicherverwaltung vorzuziehen.


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2008)

Für kleinere Sachen ist das relativ egal. Für größere (professionelles) würde ich C++ verwenden. Gibt aber auch einige gute 3D-Spiele in Java.


----------



## Agent_Smith (3. Mrz 2008)

aso ok und warum ist C++ für größere spiele besser geigenet????  läuft das schneller oder oder benötigt das weniger Syntax?


----------



## byte (3. Mrz 2008)

Beides.


----------



## Illuvatar (3. Mrz 2008)

- Du kannst mehr Performance rausholen
 - Du kannst direkter auf die Grafikhardware zugreifen


----------



## Agent_Smith (3. Mrz 2008)

Jo Verstanden aber wenn C++ vorteihafter ist warum benutzt man dann java?


----------



## The_S (3. Mrz 2008)

Weil Java andere Einsatzgebiete hat!?


----------



## Agent_Smith (3. Mrz 2008)

aso  jo ok Danke für eure Info^^

Ich habe bisschen mit Java Angefangen also bin auch nur ein Anfänger wundert euch bitte nicht wenn ich mal Komische Fragen stellen werde=)


----------



## 0x7F800000 (3. Mrz 2008)

Wie gesagt... Einsatzgebiete...
Wenn du ein paar hübsche Spielchen auf deine Webseite packen willst, oder irgendetwas für dein Handy programmieren willst, oder einfach ein nicht allzu aufwendiges für alle möglichen betriebssysteme schaffen willst, dann solltest du auf jeden fall zu java greifen.

Wenn du einen Egoshooter schreiben willst, dann nimm dafür C++

Wenn du einfach nur erstmal ein wenig üben willst, nimm die Sprache die du besser beherrschst.


----------



## Agent_Smith (3. Mrz 2008)

JA, ich werde erstmal Java benutzen, weil ich schon damit angefangen habe und habe von vielen Leuten gehört das C++ ein bisschen schwieriger ist als Java.


----------



## EgonOlsen (3. Mrz 2008)

Für alles, was du als begabter Hobbyist in vertretbarer Zeit und in mit vertretbaren finanziellen Mitteln umsetzen kannst, reichen Javas Möglichkeiten doppelt und dreifach. Oder anders: Wenn du an Grenzen stößt, dann eher an deine eigenen als an die der Plattform.


----------



## Gast (13. Mrz 2008)

naja aber zieht euch mal Jake2 rein  Das ist ne Java implementation von Quake(2?) 

Greeze Chimaira


----------



## Verjigorm (13. Mrz 2008)

Was gibt es denn eigentlich an "großen bekannten" Spielen in Java?


----------



## The_S (13. Mrz 2008)

Da hatten wir schonmal irgendwo ne Liste ...

[edit] http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=37850&highlight=jake2


----------

